# CDR Assessment as Engineering Technologist Instead of Professional Engineer



## Shanon01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi,

I am graduate engineer having 10+ years experience working with world renown engineering MNCs. Currently I am working in Lead Process Engineer position with an American engineering MNC.

I submitted my CDR 2 weeks ago for Professional Engineer fulfilling all requirements to Engineers Australia. Today I received feedback which is very shocking for me describing *"your experience assessed with the qualification outcome as an engineering technologist instead of Professional Engineer. Please confirm."*

I really wonder about this assessment where I have proven track record of leading process engineering teams and same was reflected in my CDR.

*I will really appreciate your help, any proposed solution and reply for EA.*

Best regards,


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

They gave me the same reply today. I am shocked as well.


----------



## Shanon01 (Nov 14, 2016)

hasansins said:


> They gave me the same reply today. I am shocked as well.


You submitted CDR for which classification??


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

For civil engineering. Really this copy paste message gives me no idea on how to rectify my CDR :S.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Why dont you both call to your assessor and ask directly? They are explaining politely and friendly what is wrong with CDR. They are specific and it will help you more than our very general advises.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

call the assessor and ask for detailed feedback on missing points in CDR.
They are really helpful and shall tell you about missing competencies in career episodes as well as CPD.
they do give a chance to rewrite them

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Right now my agent is trying to reach assessor by e-mail if that fails to happen I will call them directly. I think by giving my application number they can connect me with the relevent case officer right?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Right now my agent is trying to reach assessor by e-mail if that fails to happen I will call them directly. I think by giving my application number they can connect me with the relevent case officer right?


i also submitted my application through an agent but i called EA 3 times.
All you would need is application ID or reference number mentioned on EA's payment receipt and DOB they would answer your queries.



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

I also have the same issue, so i forced my agent to write to EA. He has written it on 19.12.2016 and still waiting for the reply from them. Sometimes due to Christmas season they may take a long time to reply. Is it better to accept ET than PE as this process is taking a long time.. Pls comment on this.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Its up to you, but keep in mind that ET needs 65 points minimum.
Btw we agreed for ET and got feedback "to be assessed as ET I need to see following details...", after that we decided to fight for PE.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Its up to you, but keep in mind that ET needs 65 points minimum.
> Btw we agreed for ET and got feedback "to be assessed as ET I need to see following details...", after that we decided to fight for PE.



how did you fight? i mean did u write or talk? How long they took to answer? here agent wrote to them on 19.12.2016. but no reply yet..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I just called now and the front line did not direct me to my assessor she said " the assessors usually will not speak to applicant's and you applied with an agent so your agent should contact them. Alternatively you can email your request to memberservices and request a phone call ". 

Really ....


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow...thats sad.
In our first feedback there was full signature of assessor including his name, personal email id and direct phone number. May be your agent has it?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am not sure she has it because she told me she e-mailed to learn officers contact details.

Well for now I think I will work on rectifying my CDRs. Anyway when I checked yesterday I improved it by adding all of my calculations, graphs, pics etc. Maybe they just want to see the effort who knows...


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Sammani said:


> how did you fight? i mean did u write or talk? How long they took to answer? here agent wrote to them on 19.12.2016. but no reply yet..


I missed this message.
So whole story:
got feedback "...our best outcome is ET..." - called and asked assessor details - agreed for ET to speed up the process - got another feedback "in order to be assessed as ET please provide following details..." - changed our mind, since anyway we had to rectify cdr - sent email to assessor and asked for tips (he promised it via phone conversation) - got reply "show me your best experience" (guess even he changed his mind))) - rectified cdr (all episodes and summary statement)-got positive outcome.

He replied same day, keeping in mind time difference - in evening sent email, next morning got reply, after updating information in "my portal" aslo next morning got new feedback and same story with outcome.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> I missed this message.
> So whole story:
> got feedback "...our best outcome is ET..." - called and asked assessor details - agreed for ET to speed up the process - got another feedback "in order to be assessed as ET please provide following details..." - changed our mind, since anyway we had to rectify cdr - sent email to assessor and asked for tips (he promised it via phone conversation) - got reply "show me your best experience" (guess even he changed his mind))) - rectified cdr (all episodes and summary statement)-got positive outcome.
> 
> He replied same day, keeping in mind time difference - in evening sent email, next morning got reply, after updating information in "my portal" aslo next morning got new feedback and same story with outcome.


that's great... in my case, they get extra long time, as i believe that's due to christmas.. Anyway did you get the experience of years what u requested ? Will EA deduct that too? if so i may need to retake IELTS...


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

They didnt count as relevant first 4.5 years, told not enough "3rd party documents", afterwards we obtained what was required but decided to not argue with EA and claimed that work experience as relevant.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Ola.V said:


> They didnt count as relevant first 4.5 years, told not enough "3rd party documents", afterwards we obtained what was required but decided to not argue with EA and claimed that work experience as relevant.


Hi! I am reading your comment and was wondering, how many years of experience did they not deem as relevant ? On a whole career, do they pick which projects seem relevant to them and not include the others, which means that potentially on a 10-year career they might only assess that 4 or 5 of them are relevant ? 

For me I alternated between technical projects, and process / project management projects, and am going for Professional Engineer. Was wondering if all experience would be accepted.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Ola.V said:


> They didnt count as relevant first 4.5 years, told not enough "3rd party documents", afterwards we obtained what was required but decided to not argue with EA and claimed that work experience as relevant.





Sevy said:


> Hi! I am reading your comment and was wondering, how many years of experience did they not deem as relevant ? On a whole career, do they pick which projects seem relevant to them and not include the others, which means that potentially on a 10-year career they might only assess that 4 or 5 of them are relevant ?
> 
> For me I alternated between technical projects, and process / project management projects, and am going for Professional Engineer. Was wondering if all experience would be accepted.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Just to clarify my question : are they going to pick only PE projects, and not consider ET projects, in the number of years of experience?


----------



## Navya Patel CDR (May 5, 2021)

Shanon01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am graduate engineer having 10+ years experience working with world renown engineering MNCs. Currently I am working in Lead Process Engineer position with an American engineering MNC.
> 
> ...


Hi
May be, Engineers Australia must have found lacking of information from your side in the CDR for Professional Engineer or could be the qualification details less than 4 years. However, You can call your accessor and ask them. However, the decision from their side won't change.
If they have provided you the option for ET. then go for it and apply second time for Professional Engineering again.

Best Regards


----------

